# Media, PA - Dutchess 14 mos



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet,cgi?petid=11658622

Dutchess, 14 mos, knows basic commands, housebroken, likes dogs, needs leash training.








[/img]


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! She's really pretty! And she's young, knows basic commands, house, broken, LIKES DOGS! What more could you ask for? "Needs leash training" seems like a minor (and fixable) drawback to me!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

What a beautiful girl! Here's a bump for Duchess!


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

Bump For The PRETTY Girl!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Is she still there??

Couldn't find web page?


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

The link in the prior post didn't work for me - so I went directly to Petfinder.com and found her. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11658622 

Yes, she is still there as of this morning


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

From Petfinder:

Duchess is a female german shepherd. She is 14 months old. Duchess already knows her basic commands of sit and down. She is housebroken. Duchess gets along with other dogs as well. She is looking a forever home. Duchess will need some work with walking on a leash, as she is currently strong on a leash as well as her exciting jump. She is still young and looking for someone to train and LOVE her. 

One of our wonderful foster families is donating a softcover book to the adopting owner. The book is called, "German Shepherds" by Francis Kern, and it is in excellent (like new) condition. The book claims to be the #1 best selling GSD book, and has the Seal of Approval from the ASPCA on the front. Hope this book helps whomever adopts Duchess to become a responsible GSD owner. They are unlike any other breed and are amazingly loyal and smart and require an owner that knows them well.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Also from their site:
We work hard to place all adoptable animals. In many cases this means providing extra medical care, grooming, rehabilitation and socialization to give the dogs and cats every chance of being adopted.

http://delcospca.org/about/

I don't want to debate about high kill and immediate danger, but just thought people should see this if they are prioritizing dogs to work on.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I've submitted the info on her to GSR-SP. The volunteers that live in that area usually know what's going on. We will post her on our site as a courtesy posting. I'll update with any info I get.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That's great-local help!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Duchess is posted on the GSR-SP website. I'm trying to find some one who would go evaluate her, although she seems great already!


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

Petfinder link now says adopted.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

She had an application on her yesterday....must have gone through. I'll double check to make sure.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adopted


----------

